# New RB26 Block



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

as above pm me


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

If you get multiple offers, I’m on the hunt for one aswell


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Got a private message saying to contact some email adress for a new block, luckily I googled it first...









Folks Of Interest - SCAM ALERT - Some Tips to Avoid


So I posed in the wanted section on the marketplace today and after a short time received a message from a user called andjack3572 that suggested I...




www.jalopyjournal.com


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

They are being made again by Nissan under the Nismo Heritage programme


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

freakazoid3 said:


> Got a private message saying to contact some email adress for a new block, luckily I googled it first...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep be careful scammers are in full effect not just on this forum but generally all over the internet


----------



## gtrfan34 (Jun 4, 2008)

if you would like a gt500 block there is one newly listed on gumtree now but it is in sydney


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

Oops posted twice. My Bad!


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

Go over to Vividracing website, they are selling RB short blocks, I went that way. Bought the HKS RB Stroker engine. Keeping my OEM RB engine for rebuilding into another Godzilla heartbeat.


----------

